# cannot connect to wi-fi:validating identity



## asiancat

Hi. I had an unsecure network connection so I changed the security settings of my tp-link router from WEP to WAP-TKIP. then I put in a passkey. after that, i changed my network settings to the same WAP-TPIK option. Now, I cannnot connect to my wifi. It just says "validating identity" and does not ask for a passkey at all. 

Please help! thanks


----------



## donfuji

You want to make sure you are using the same version of WPA on each side. If you are telling me that you are using WPA with a shared key on your router, then you are using WPA - Personal. This also known as WPA-PSK. You want to make sure you are using that option on your computer. This may also be identified as WPA personal. You do not want to make sure you are not using WPA-EAP. That is the Enterprise version. This version requires a certificate server and a matching certificate on yout computer to connect to the wireless. It looks like you are using WPA-EAP on your computer. 
unless you are running into the initial problem that most older hardware had. Incompatibility with WPA. You may need to do a firmware upgrade on your device that is connecting to the router. Let us know more what happens.


----------



## asiancat

thanks so much for your reply! it seems that my router could not accept WPA encryption...I also emailed the tp-link support and this is their reply:

Firstly you can not use WPA, you can use WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK or WEP.
Secondly you can change the SSID to what you want, and the channel to 1 or 11.
Then if your operating system is windowsxp please follow the attachment to
have a try.(_they sent me a file attachment with the email_)
If your operating system is vista please refer to
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=214

I just received the email so I haven't tried it out yet. But I hope this helps anyone who may run into the same problem.


----------



## johnwill

WPA-PSK is what is commonly referred to as WPA, they don't know what they're talking about!


----------



## donfuji

I have also seen WPA - Enterprise as just WPA. You just have to find the common setting between the two devices. When setting up WPA you will see the option for either a radius server (Enterprise, and you see this in the corporate environment) or a place to enter a passphrase (Pre Shared Key, PSK). As long as you use the same options for both, you should be fine. 

Glad this worked out for you.


----------



## johnwill

WPA-TKIP or WPA-PSK is typically the names for personal WPA. WPA2 is superior as it doesn't suffer from the recently discovered flaw with WPA that allows limited cracking, though it's not a method to actually allow someone to connect.


----------



## lifelike27

I have a very similar problem but I don't understand what EXACTLY you have done to fix the problem. Please help me as it's really urgent on my side. Thanks.


----------



## asiancat

hi! sorry for not updating this post. My problem was not actually answered by the TP-LINK technical support staff. I had to surf using an unsecured network server for the past months.

It turns out that I was using a specified DNS server when I set up a static IP address for port forwarding for my uTorrent connection. According to my friend, this prevented me from connecting to the net despite having a wi-fi connection. So what I did was just:

1) open network connections
2) click properties
3) in the GENERAL tab, click INTERNET PROTOCOL (TCP/IP)
4) click Properties
5) choose obtain DNS server automatically

My internet worked afterwards.

Hope this helps


----------



## lifelike27

asiancat said:


> hi! sorry for not updating this post. My problem was not actually answered by the TP-LINK technical support staff. I had to surf using an unsecured network server for the past months.
> 
> It turns out that I was using a specified DNS server when I set up a static IP address for port forwarding for my uTorrent connection. According to my friend, this prevented me from connecting to the net despite having a wi-fi connection. So what I did was just:
> 
> 1) open network connections
> 2) click properties
> 3) in the GENERAL tab, click INTERNET PROTOCOL (TCP/IP)
> 4) click Properties
> 5) choose obtain DNS server automatically
> 
> My internet worked afterwards.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hmm... This wasn't my solution unfortunately as I was already using the option for obtaining DNS server automatically.

Since I couldn't connect to my network wirelessly, I decided to connect to it by wire. Then I just changed the settings of the router back to normal. 

Thanks anyway!


----------

